

Reimplementing Etsy's statsd for fun and profit - cosimo
http://www.streppone.it/cosimo/blog/2013/01/net-statsd-server-perl-port-of-flickr-etsy-statsd/

======
chewxy
statsd is fantastic. I have used both the node.js version and the python
version. I actively prefer the python version. Now it seems you have written a
perl version.

Fantastic.

